# Scramble/MANTO Collaboration Lock and Roll Shirt



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

No skulls, no flames; just pure Lock and Roll with Scramble and MANTO in the Scramble/MANTO Collaboration Lock and Roll T-Shirt.

Scramble/MANTO Lock and Roll T-Shirt | MMAGearGuide.net










Scramble have collaborated with the might mighty Manto for a super special, super exclusive limited edition, super awesome explosion of front, back and shoulder print t-shirt purpleness in your face.

â€œLock & Rollâ€â€¦ get it? Like Rock and Roll! Only Janglished! And to do with locking! And rolling! And jiu jitsu stuff!

The back says â€œSekai Ichiâ€ in Japanese, which means â€œWorld Number 1″.

And there is a nod to The Greatest on the shoulder â€¦ 400-0. We believe you, man.

Three words: simple, yet bold.

This awesome purple t-shirt is an infusion of both Eastern simplicity and Western boldness; serving as a reminder that at the end of the day, we do the things that we do because we have fun doing it.

As for the shirt itself, it is made out of 100% cotton and comes in a normal cut. It is also true to size so I would advice you to purchase your usual t-shirt size. You can still pull off the pseudo athletic cut look by folding the sleeve seam as Iâ€™ve done in the photo above. 

The Scramble/MANTO Lock and Roll T-Shirt also features screenprinted graphics. If youâ€™re wondering what the vertical kanji on the front says, itâ€™s â€œJu Jitsuâ€ in traditional Japanese.

Available at an affordable price of Â£20 ($30). Check out this cool shirt and other fresh designs at ScrambleStuff.com


----------

